# Fire-proof salamanders



## DiStOrTiOn (Oct 24, 2007)

My brother-in-law is claiming that salamanders can run through a fire unharmed...

Please confirm to him that he is talking cr*p as he doesnt believe me!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's an old old old old myth, and is where the fire salamander gets it's name. It's just that though, a myth.

Next time he argues with you about it, tell him to go jump on a unicorn. 

Ade


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely a load of cr:censor I always believed the name came from people seeing them crawl out of bondfires in the autumn, they would love to hibernate under a pile of logs etc & when it was lit I'm sure they would try to make a quick exit


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> It's an old old old old myth, and is where the fire salamander gets it's name. It's just that though, a myth.
> 
> Next time he argues with you about it, tell him to go jump on a unicorn.
> 
> Ade


Or hitch a ride with a dino


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

phelsumaman said:


> Definitely a load of cr:censor I always believed the name came from people seeing them crawl out of bondfires in the autumn, they would love to hibernate under a pile of logs etc & when it was lit I'm sure they would try to make a quick exit


That's also where the myth is believed to come from about them living in fire. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> That's also where the myth is believed to come from about them living in fire.
> 
> Ade


 Yup.:no1:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

DiStOrTiOn said:


> My brother-in-law is claiming that salamanders can run through a fire unharmed...
> 
> Please confirm to him that he is talking cr*p as he doesnt believe me!


It could be true but then again I dont walk under ladders,I salute Magpies and roll up my sleeves when I have hiccups :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DiStOrTiOn (Oct 24, 2007)

colinm said:


> It could be true but then again I dont walk under ladders,I salute Magpies and *roll up my sleeves when I have hiccups* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Thats a new one on me! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------

